# Post a pic of your kayak



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sort of going along with the threads over on the open forum, post up a pic of your yak. Got to get through winter somehow or another..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

my simple old 120


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

here's my OK Prowler 13


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

this is my current yak but soon it'll be a red T160I


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

My WS T120 that is pending sale... it was fun while it lasted... now for my next yak!!  










Combination of Fish Bait, FishingRod and my boat at Sandy Point State Park


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> my simple old 120


Hey ryan, what you mean your 'OLD' 120? haa haa, didn't you just get it last year? Haa haa... well I shouldn't say anything since I'm selling mine too that was bought last year... 

Ruthless!! I want to see your fleet...


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

:--|


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Hey ryan, what you mean your 'OLD' 120? haa haa, didn't you just get it last year? Haa haa... well I shouldn't say anything since I'm selling mine too that was bought last year...


haha, well...it looks old on the bottom 

i wonder what ever happened to my old 100..


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

*Here's mine*


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I am down to one rigged 160i and one 140 angler. Ill update my fleet this spring.


----------

